# What Headlamps are in a 2005 Wingroad?



## Onetap (Apr 4, 2011)

So i have a Wingroad, barely have enough time to drive it let alone check the bulbs. i was wondering if anyone knew what type of bulbs they take? head lamps that is.

CHEERS!


----------

